# Used Bits for old racer bike re build



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Oct 2008)

Ok...just for some fun & £30 I just bought the frame in this pic:





It comes with the forks, seat post and head set apparently. The frame should arrive next week...it may need some paint work dunno...but it looks ok as it is just as a winter runaround. It has a braze on for the front mech
and a bolt jobby for the gear shifters on the down tube bit...but I'd prefer to have the shifters on the bars if poss.

Now I need to source some REALLY cheap (or free) kit to get it rolling again. So thatll mean wheels, groupset bits, tyres, stem, bars and saddle etc.
Ideally I would like one of those alu quill stems, alu bars, white bar tape, white saddle and a compact chain set with long 180 cranks...but beggars cant be choosers...so what do you reckon...got any 'bits' that might work?? Seen anything on line that might be worth me looking at etc? I am open to suggestions as to what where how etc...

any help much appreciated


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Oct 2008)

D'you think it's this Brian Rourke;

http://www.brianrourke.co.uk/ ? (I reckon it is, decals look the same).

Nice looking bike, anyway. I'd keep an eye out for bike jumbles, other bike sales you can cannibalise bits from etc...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Oct 2008)

I dont know... I noticed that site offered restoration of frames etc....I wonder if it's worth it...I doubt it....anyway for £30 I thought it might be a resonable project to keep me busy in th ewinter.

My problem will beknowing which parts will fit this frame...are all rear/front mechs etc likely to fit it or will I need older stuff?


----------



## urbanfatboy (1 Oct 2008)

reckon you got a bit of a bargain there!


I'll swap ya wheels, bars, stem and mechs for the frame and forks


----------



## djb1971 (2 Oct 2008)

It is a Brian Rourke. The stays wrap around the top tube.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Oct 2008)

nice, you got a real bargain there!!! lucky git!! would make a nice fixed again B)


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

> It is a Brian Rourke. The stays wrap around the top tube.



is that a good thing?...it's a size 59cm


----------



## djb1971 (2 Oct 2008)

The frames are excellent and will last a long time if looked after, the wrapped stays are their trademark flourish. I personally would strip and powder coat the frame. Brian Rourke still do the replacement stickers and you'll have brilliant steel frame


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

> I personally would strip and powder coat the frame



Is that an easy job...it sounds difficult?

I sent a message to Brain Rourke asking about the re furb options but I reckon that will cost too much. No reply yet.

The frame has a small ding on the left hand side of the bottom tube so it may prohibit a re furb....dunno...I'll have to see when it arrives.





I will probably jus tleave it as it is becaus eof cost,and also I will have my nic eshiny new Bianchi by then so I'll be needing a good steel 'hack' for the ..erm...'rougher' side of town

..edit:

well i just found this lot:
http://www.windridge.co.uk/content.php/410

but they do not do decalls.


----------



## ChrisKH (3 Oct 2008)

BTFB - I might have a set of wheels for this. 

Long time ago I bought a cheap road bike, but the frame was too large. So I've not got much use out of it. Typically, I got rid of the alu quill stem and bars which would have been perfect for you (my missus threw them away after a boot sale four weeks ago. ) but I still have the frame and wheels. You are welcome to the wheels if they fit. In fact you're quite welcome to the frame ( way too large for me) but I doubt it's as good as the one you've got (in terms of quality) but it does look in better condition. I'll measure up at the weekend and let you know what I've got. Wheels come complete with tubes and tyres so you may have found most of what you are looking for in that department.


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> well i just found this lot:
> http://www.windridge.co.uk/content.php/410
> 
> but they do not do decalls.




expensive, local place to me does it for 45 - 50 depending, they will tap and face too.

Look for a lbs that may offer powdercoats, if there is an lbs that specialises in fixies they may be more likely to offer and at a better price bob jacksons do an enamel for 75 so I reckon they are takin the piss a little


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

> You are welcome to the wheels if they fit. In fact you're quite welcome to the frame ( way too large for me) but I doubt it's as good as the one you've got (in terms of quality) but it does look in better condition. I'll measure up at the weekend and let you know what I've got. Wheels come complete with tubes and tyres so you may have found most of what you are looking for in that department.




that sound perfect Chris thanks!...are you *sure* you wont need them? How much would you like for them?
...you are in Benfleet right?




> expensive, local place to me does it for 45 - 50 depending, they will tap and face too.
> 
> Look for a lbs that may offer powdercoats, if there is an lbs that specialises in fixies they may be more likely to offer and at a better price bob jacksons do an enamel for 75 so I reckon they are takin the piss a little



Thanks for that advice. What is 'Tap & face'?


----------



## ChrisKH (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> that sound perfect Chris thanks!...are you *sure* you wont need them? How much would you like for them?
> ...you are in Benfleet right?



No, bike is just sitting in the shed gathering dust. Let's see if the wheels are what you want, if so there yours. I will be happy if someone can get some use out of them, really. Yes, I'm in Benfleet.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

Many thanks indeed! If they are 700c wheels then I want them and same goes for the frame as well if thats ok. My plan with this is to put a rideable bike together for as little as possible. I am using the project as a means to learn how to build/maintain a bike and so that I have a run around bike for the streets of Baz and rainy day loops etc.


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Oct 2008)

ooh look 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/QUALITY-BRIAN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

yes i saw thta one...looks nice but it's smaller


----------



## dudi (4 Oct 2008)

Hiya, 
I took apart a Puch Mistral road bike at the new year, and I have the wheels, fork, stem, bars, cassette, shifters (band on) and a few other bits and pieces... you are more than welcome to all of them for the cost of postage if you want them? I need to clear the shed out anyway. cant comment on them though as I never used them. i stripped the bike down for a fixed gear training bike...

let me know


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Oct 2008)

Dudi Pm sent..thanks!


----------



## ChrisKH (4 Oct 2008)

BTFB - The wheels are 700 x 25 Aleba alloy, frame MBK Hi-tensile 707 tubing, 59.5cm downtube (middle of crank to top tube), reach tube 58 cm, tyres Vittoria Rubino Intrepid, brakes side pull weinmann. The front crank, chain and rear mech, etc comes with it. Rear wheel is sound but could do with a few spokes replacing. PM me if you're still interested and we can arrange pick up/drop off.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Oct 2008)

Thanks again Chris!


----------



## PpPete (6 Oct 2008)

BTFB If you need any brakes for it - I've some spare Tiagra calipers, bought on Ebay, then found they were too short for the frame I was building up (you live & learn!)


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Thanks again Chris!



No problem. It was very nice to meet you. And for anyone that's reading Bigtallfatbloke is about as fat as me (i.e. not a lot at all).


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Oct 2008)

..ha!...well like the imortal line from McCartneys 'yesterday' let's just say..." I'm not half the man I used to be!"

I think I found a matching front mech on ebay yesterday for £3 I am unsure if it will fit but it is the same make as the rear mech so I just bought it and hoped for the best.
Next up is stem and longer seatpost for the narrower french tube sizes....Bon Jouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrr!

Thanks Pete..you have a Pm.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Oct 2008)

..anybody got a long 25mm diameter alloy seatpost hidden at the back of their shed?

...22mm diameter 120/130cm quill stem also would be cool...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Oct 2008)

Many thanks Dudi...nice to meet you!:?:


----------



## dudi (9 Oct 2008)

You're very welcome, good to meet you too bigtallfatbloke! hope you can make use of them.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Oct 2008)

...the quill stem turned out to be french and 22mm diameter which fitted perfectly into my MBK frame I am also working on! 

...OK ...next up...

Does anybody have a seatpost like this (or sim) in a 25mm diameter collecting dust?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Push_Alloy_Seat_Post/5300001914/

The longer the better 400mm is very cool.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (12 Oct 2008)

Progress so far:
(Thanks go to Chris and Andy for their generous donations!)


Here's the £30 frame so far. I have added a selle italia saddle (came with my galaxy) a campagnolo seat post and some drop bars with a french made stem and some shimano brake hoods









It's a 59cm frame wot say you about potential fit (once cranks are installed and a longer stem)?





These chrome bits for the derailer...do I fit it through the lower hole or on the axle bolt? Also what are those tiny screws at the back for...wheel alignment???






Still need a BB & crankset...

..and is this a standard 'braze on' shape for the front mech? Will any braze on front mech fit this?

My plans include white bar tape and a white saddle and some white or blue quick release jobbys for the wheels somehow. I also would like the cable housings to be white but can only find black.


----------

